# Nano tank disaster



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

We had a 5 hour power outage today. No big deal, it happens. It's summer. We were home. Kept an eye on the tanks, called hydro, everything seemed to be under control.
At 6:30 when the power came back on went and checked the tanks.
The 175 tank was fine, same w qt tank and the tiny 5 gallon tank. But my 30 gallon tank was a disaster. All my dither fish were dead. I lost:
Borbonius anthias
Purple Queen anthias
Sailfin anthias
Mckoskers flasher wrasse
Candy Basslet
Colette Basslet (Mia no body yet)

Every single one had its mouth wide open.
My bottom dwellers are fine. The Mandarin, the jawfish, Randall's, and the lawnmower blenny all fine. Even the tiny yellow clown goby. The Dracula goby was iffy for an hour, but seems to be ok now.
I am so upset. The purple queen was almost 2 years in the tank. This was by far my favorite tank, and all my tiny fish were so pampered. 
We have already filed a claim with hydro, but finding and replacing these fish, and spending the time to get them to eat again......
Sucks big time.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*power outage*

that totally sucks Cheryl ... im so sorry .. do u guys not have a generator ..


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

It was a short outage. Hydro originally said 4 hours and everything looked fine. I didn't check the nano tank closely, but it's summer! Really didn't think it was necessary to get the generator out.
The 42 fish in the big tank are all fine.

Getting the whole house generator just got bumped right up to the top of the list.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey Cheryl that is heart breaking 
I truly feel your pain and I am sorry for your loss - those are some awesome fish to lose - especially since you have had some of them for so longer 
4 hours is a long time ...


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

wow, that's terrible! What a list of fish to lose! yikes!
what do you think the actual cause of death was? 4-5 hours of no flow?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Crayon said:


> Getting the whole house generator just got bumped right up to the top of the list.


it just for today. tomorrow it will be second and after tomorrow third on the list.

We never learn lessons and I was in this story...

sorry for the loses

Greg

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

It was suffocation for sure. But I am astounded that it happened on the small tank and nothing happened to the big tank. That part, I can't figure out.
And it must have happened just minutes before the power came back on because everything had been fine a couple hours prior and all the fish that have the ability to perch or sit were fine, too.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Bummer dude!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Very sorry to hear about this Cheryl. 
-


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I have a theory about what happened. 

This tank is part of our 250 gallon total system. It's only 30 gallons, but because of the difficult nature of some of the fish, plus it's where all the nps coral are, I feed it a lot.

We have a full glass lid on this tank because of the jumpers, too.

No big deal when the water is circulating all the time.
Big deal when the water doesn't move.
One more item just moved up the priority list. Making a mesh cover that fits tightly on the radius edge tank.
Hard lesson to learn.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Really sad to hear that Cheryl. You may want to get a few UPS for short term backup for now.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm really sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I still can't believe this happened. To loose 6 fish in the space of a couple hours.......


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

The wake for my babies is today. Gone to compost heaven. Donations made to the Brain Cramp Society of GTAA are being accepted in lieu of flowers.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your fish Cheryl. I feel your loss. I know that purple queen was your pride and joy.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

oh no! just saw this - can't believe it - devastating!!!
 so, so sorry cheryl!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh that sucks bad! can hydro one really replace your fish tho?


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

sorry to hear this - always sucks to lose fish you kept for a while.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Crayon said:


> I have a theory about what happened.
> 
> This tank is part of our 250 gallon total system. It's only 30 gallons, but because of the difficult nature of some of the fish, plus it's where all the nps coral are, I feed it a lot.
> 
> ...


Sorry for your losses. Thanks for a heads up for those of us who cover our tanks.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Flexin5 said:


> oh that sucks bad! can hydro one really replace your fish tho?


Not sure what will happen but we are doing the paper work with Hydro One insurance claims department.
Rain storm. No big deal. No wind. Power goes out. We call Hydro One and are told 4 hours max. Ask the guy if we need to put generator on line, he says no.
3.5 hours later, receive call, power will be back on 5 hours post outage. Power comes on within time period described.
For the insurance claim to go through, we have to show negligence on the part of Hyrdo One.
Probably not likely we will get our claim paid, but 2 things bug me.
Why did we loose power for such a minor reason, and secondly, why did we listen to the guy when he said no need to get the generator going?

Still sucks today, just thinking about it again.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

sounds like you have a good case imo.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear Cheryl  Get the mesh top going or at least a battery operated air pump or two in case of an emergency.



Flexin5 said:


> sounds like you have a good case imo.


I don't know about that, sure they have some clause and condition written in ancient Aramaic that absolves them of any responsibility.

I never trust any guarantee Hydro gives about the duration of an outage even when they are the ones causing the outage. Four times since November Hydro has informed our building about a 8 hour outage window so they can do emergency repairs to an equipment vault in our neighborhood. Each time the whole building looses power and the emergency generators have to be brought online for the common elements and elevators. We think they are done, but then we get another notice months later saying the last one didn't go as planned and they have to do again. what a PITA to have to unplug everything electronic in the house (as advised by Hydro and property management) in the event there is a power surge on startup.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

JT had some really cool mesh tops w acrylic frames at the London show. As my small tank is rimless I think this is best. I emailed him, but no response. He might be on holidays cause I noticed he hasn't been posting either.
I recall he has a c and c machine, which is needed because of the mod I want to do as well.

Have already started thinking about a restocking list. No basslets, no wrasse. Small anthias only I think. No borb either. He was a very cool fish and I would do one again in a heart beat, but not in a small tank.
Maybe helfrichi Fire fish pair.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Glad to hear that your restocking plans are coming along 
Sometimes out of a difficult experience, a fresh look on things can help to prioritize and get back in the game 

Best wishes for success Cheryl


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I am toying with the idea of these:
http://reefbuilders.com/2013/10/03/sunrise-anthias-species-discovered-caledonia-quality-marine/

But I don't know how big they get. If anyone could tell me, please do! No guesses, no "I think". My thought is they should be the same size as other slender anthias, like Lori's, but someone also thought they might be 4" which would be too big.

If I could post photos, I would!


----------



## creature55 (Apr 3, 2014)

What a heartbreaking story!! I would be absolutely devastated. My little 30g is my pride and joy! Very sorry for your bad luck, Cheryl


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Crayon said:


> I am toying with the idea of these:
> http://reefbuilders.com/2013/10/03/sunrise-anthias-species-discovered-caledonia-quality-marine/
> 
> But I don't know how big they get. If anyone could tell me, please do! No guesses, no "I think". My thought is they should be the same size as other slender anthias, like Lori's, but someone also thought they might be 4" which would be too big.
> ...


If you can find them let me know! And how much... I imagine they won't be cheap!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fesso clown said:


> If you can find them let me know! And how much... I imagine they won't be cheap!


Reef Boutique had them on his last fish order list that I saw.

Weren't cheap, sim price point to a borb.

But I don't know how big they get, still.


----------



## Midland (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi Cheryl, sorry to hear about this. It is such a great tank. I was given a generator from my family this last weekend as power back up in the winter for heating purposes. I had best get on top of figuring out how to be sure the tank is powered as well as the furnace since I might need it for the tank in summer as well. That had slipped my mind. It is too small to do the whole house. I am sure the new fish will be wonderful - you have a great eye.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Crayon said:


> I am toying with the idea of these:
> http://reefbuilders.com/2013/10/03/sunrise-anthias-species-discovered-caledonia-quality-marine/
> 
> But I don't know how big they get. If anyone could tell me, please do! No guesses, no "I think". My thought is they should be the same size as other slender anthias, like Lori's, but someone also thought they might be 4" which would be too big.
> ...


How are you new fish doing? If anyone is interested in these anthias I have some QT right now ready for sale.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> If you can find them let me know! And how much... I imagine they won't be cheap!


Have them in stock and in QT tank.


----------

